# Behr Bigot



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

So I'm doing some ext. work for some longtime clients.

Lady asks me if I can fix a couple places in the master bath.

They've recently had a complete gut/re-do. I go up and look at it. I'm thinkin', and tell her...Very nice! 

She's apologetic that they let "them" do the painting, but I reassure her that I don't mind (and I really didn't).

No big deal, just a couple places didn't get sanded good enough to satisfy her (kinda picky), certainly not worth calling "them" back in for.

I patch and resand a couple small areas. Waiting for my primer to dry, I go to the garage for leftover touch up paint...find the AquaVelvet (top lineBM)...pick up the can, and right behind it, there it is...Can of Behr drywall primer.

My opinion of the whole redo AND the company that did it, went from about a 9 to about a 6 in about 1 second.
About 5 seconds later I realize..I didn't even know Behr made drywall primer, and that I have paint-prejudice!

I need to work on that, and it's on my "need to work on that" list.

(not at the top though)


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe I should go ahead and post some _Black Crowes_ videos in here now...

bastards!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You are not alone on the Behr paint.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Maybe I should go ahead and post some _Black Crowes_ videos in here now...


Well yeah, :thumbsup: of course you should. :shutup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Behr drywall primer


That stuff is behry expensive, :w00t:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm back at that house today...and who shows up? Mr. Behr-primer himself.

Seemed a likable enough guy. We talked for a bit, exchanged cards, little more BS'ing..

At one point I thought about mentioning his "primer choice", but I changed my mind.

Sometimes (just like when you catch somebody masturbating) there really isn't much you can say.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never been a Behr fan myself, so I sympathize with your bigotry.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's Behr-ly paint :w00t:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

It's more like pudding, that you don't wanna dip your cookie into.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> It's more like pudding, that you don't wanna dip your cookie into.



Now by "cookie", do you mean.......:shifty:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

HA

Maybe if there weren't any mods around, I'd go there...

No...I meant cookie


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

So you're sayin...


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah!

I used some Behr (satin brown) once..and it seriously reminded me of painting w/chocolate pudding.

I like to dip those Keebler chocolate covered cookies in chocolate pudding.

(thats one of the many reasons I'm a fat a**)


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Crow...no _Thanks_ for you.

Your anti-Behr sentiment just didn't cut the mustard.

Please feel free to try again...


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

..and before this get out of hand ...

my OP point...I thought less of the job, company, and company owner, JUST because of some Behr primer.

That really wasn't fair of me.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

And now ladies and gentlemen...let's turn this thread over to the musical stylings of the Black Crowes...







I'm out...

remember to tip your waitress.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thread jacked!


By the OP :blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> *Sometimes (just like when you catch somebody masturbating) there really isn't much you can say*.



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

*What's wrong with Behr*

I'll start by saying I only put on 100 or so gallons a year. Usually interior maybe a couple exterior per year as this isn't my main focus.

I am sincerely asking why you feel the way you do? I've used Kelly Moore too and with the exception of their whites I didn't notice too much difference from Behr. I like the fact that Kelly Moore will keep my customers paint choice on file, but I usually write these on my invoices and they are kept electronically for me.

Anecdotal experience is Ok, but if there was some sort of 3rd party review it would be better. Last I heard Behr was a "best buy" by a consumer magazine.

I am sincere, What do the big boys use and why?


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Five Arrows said:


> I am sincere, What do the big boys use and why?




I've got a friend over at the TOH forums that swears by Behr products. According to him, he's been in the painting business for 30+ years, but now works for Evil Orange.

My experience with it is that their whites don't cover or hide, it's like painting with water, they spatter a lot, all colors have poor hide qualities, Poor durability, and you have to shop at Evil Orange and the like to purchase them.

My experience with professional brand paints is that you have a room full of people who know exactly what their products are and the best applications for them. They can mix colors accurately, and since they deal primarily with professionals, they know how to treat us, as well as giving discounts and services unheard of at a big box. As for the products, good coverage, good hide properties, low/no spatter, no worries of failure when used as recommended. My time is also not wasted due to incompetence or poor organization skills when it comes to the layout of merchandise.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah.. Black Crowes are coming to town next week...:thumbsup:

prolly won't make it though........







what was this thread about?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Steve Richards;
Sometimes (just like when you catch somebody masturbating) there really isn't much you can say.[/quote said:


> How often do you catch people masturbating?
> 
> I've never had that experience and can't think of a situation that I would.
> 
> Very disturbing though.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

paulie said:


> How often do you catch people masturbating?
> 
> I've never had that experience and can't think of a situation that I would.


Fling open more doors.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Five Arrows said:


> I'll start by saying I only put on 100 or so gallons a year. Usually interior maybe a couple exterior per year as this isn't my main focus.
> I am sincerely asking why you feel the way you do?


If you'd put on a few thousand gallons of BM or SW, THEN go use a gallon of Behr's "best"...you'd know.

There's been more than one thread here giving specifics..That wasn't my intention with this one.





Five Arrows said:


> Anecdotal experience is Ok, but if there was some sort of 3rd party review it would be better. Last I heard Behr was a "best buy" by a consumer magazine.


Yes, Behr is rated #1 for stay-at-home moms (not my quote, but I don't remember who to give credit to. If that person would care to raise their hand, I'll give them their deserved Kudos)


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Five Arrows said:


> I am sincere, What do the big boys use and why?


I'm not really a "big boy", but personally I prefer BM...Why?
Because I've grown accustomed to it mostly I guess. SW make some good stuff too, so do a lot of regional manufacturers. (here it's Kwal). 


I know I've told this before...but since most folks here don't read what I have to say anyhow...I'll use it again...


One year (for Christmas) I received a Ryobi "set". (I know you've seen 'em at HD)
The drill in that set, I use almost daily, and have now for almost 5 years.

If I asked you; What's wrong with Ryobi tools?...they work great for me.
What would you say?

Better yet...

What would happen if I went to the carpentry forum here and posted "Ryobi Rulz!" in great big letters?

That's right.

I'd be banned 

(and probably beaten)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'd be banned
> 
> (and probably beaten)


Not necessarily in that order :whistling


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

HA

Gotta love mod-humor!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

But you understand my point...right?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> But you understand my point...right?


Absolutely! :thumbsup:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I only use SW, BM and occasionally Kwal.

BM is my most used and trusted manufacturer.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

*Yeah, I'm anti-behr!*



Steve Richards said:


> Sorry Crow...no _Thanks_ for you.
> 
> Your anti-Behr sentiment just didn't cut the mustard.
> 
> Please feel free to try again...


 
No problem Steve, 
To be quite honest, and on the level I never touch the stuff.

Ah, Let me say that again, it felt good.
I Have Never Ever Used Behr Paint In My Life. 

You try it, it feels good.

I do have an account with SW and used there products alot with great success. :thumbsup:
As well as I have been a fan of Glidden - ICI paints in the past,

I have used Valspar too :w00t: and you can burn me for that if you want. :w00t:
But it did work fine, definetly not my first choice though.

You know why I don't use Behr,
Cause I took everybody elses word for it, I listen.

I have no desire to try it anyways, then cry about the troubles it caused me, because it didn't work.

I just take others words, and make it a golden rule, too never use it. :thumbsup:


BTW, what was that you were saying about mustard, I didn't quite here that part.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

There....see?

Was that so hard?


..and no you don't...you're not turning this into a GD mustard thread!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Do'h!

Crap!

I'm out of _THANKS_ again!


Sorry, Crow...I'll have to owe ya

Spruce too


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have always used Benjamin Moore, know their product line, their performance and the guys all know me in the store and treat me well. Cant ask for much more...except maybe a better discount. Probably spend around $12k-$15k a year there, by no means am I a big boy but painting only accounts for 50%-60% of our business.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I should probably point out, that I AM currently out of "_THANKS_"...but will keep track until the mods decide to grant me special privileges and give me extras (to use wisely).


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

That's ok Steve, you can owe me one, I know you're good for it. :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I should probably point out, that I AM currently out of "_THANKS_"...but will keep track until the mods decide to grant me special privileges and give me extras (to use wisely).


It must be robo-mod. We have nothing to do with the thanks button.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You get a limited amount per day to use. After you use them they are gone til the next day.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, cause this board can only behr soo much cheerfulness.

Your allowance gets taken if you get to excited.

Its happened to me a few times, :sad:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

CCCo. said:


> Yeah, cause this board can only behr soo much cheerfulness.


UGH!!! A cheerful board is unbehrable!


----------



## SubwayGuy (Sep 1, 2010)

I use BM, SW, and Pittsburgh mainly.

Very entertaining thread and :laughing::laughing::laughing: at the "fling open more doors" comment


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not giving away any more _THANKS_ in this thread.

I'm a little disgusted that I just now caught Someone (*not mentioning any names*Spruce) trying to double dip.
For punishment, I've removed his _THANKS_, and given it to Crow...so because of his greed, now he gets 0.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

SubwayGuy said:


> I use BM, SW, and Pittsburgh mainly.


:thumbsup:

I'm sorry, I can't give you a _THANKS_ for that.

This is an excellent example of how 1 person can ruin a party for everyone else.

Of course 5 Arrows DID vomit once on the buffet table too...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm not giving away any more _THANKS_ in this thread.
> 
> I'm a little disgusted that I just now caught Someone (*not mentioning any names*Spruce) trying to double dip.
> For punishment, I've removed his _THANKS_, and given it to Crow...so because of his greed, now he gets 0.


Oh....the humanity...



:blink:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah well..he did it to himself.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

I was forced to use Behr, wife went and bought it, added Floetrol[I usually do to most finish coats] and some h2o made it usable. Thought that was bad until I used the Valspar int. satin she then bought next, reverse issue, so thin it is almost like h2o, terrible, not like their ext. paint at all. The Am Trad. they used to sell was OK. This new clean air formula stuff is just crap. Tack drys almost instantly and you can not back roller or it will lift. Took 2 very carefully applied coats that barely coved a small bed rm. w. 1 gal. It took almost 1 mo. to become semi hard. Horrible stuff. These nut job leftists will never stop with their agendas. Latex paints today are getting worse and worse. How much VOC's are really effecting things. No one can tell for sure pure theory.
My wife is not allowed to buy any paint again.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

*The Following User Says 
Thank You to Andrew M. 
For This Useful Post:* Steve Richards (today)


----------

